# One hand? Or two?



## Ohhkierst (Jan 2, 2011)

I am showing western pleasure for an ISHA team and also for open shows and things like that (eventually breed show), I have seen so many different hands I am wondering which one is right!!

I have heard of the ice cream cone one handed hold, the one handed inbetwen your pointer finger (how i ride) , then I have seen some hold the reins with two hands ...

which is right for what type of showing level?!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

With horses 5 and under, you are permitted to show with two hands with the reins crossed over. Above 5, and you must show with one hand.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I thought it was if you are riding in a snaffle (w/ a horse under five, then they are graduated to a shank or curb I _believe_) or a bosal you ride two handed. Otherwise, it's one handed. Please someone correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Your both right. In most shows, a horse that is under 5 is permitted to be shown in a snaffle or rawhide bosal. Both of those are to be ridden with two hands. Anything over 5 must be shown in a curb bit with one hand. As for where your hand should be, that really varies by discipline.

This seems to pretty much be the norm in the WP ring, though the thumb should always point up. Puppy paws are puppy paws in english or western, one or two handed.


----------



## jumpingjupiter (Jun 18, 2011)

i show with one hand..


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

What type of bit are you going to show in?


----------

